# Classical music problem you have too mutch to listen? not enought time?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Is it your case, l like many era of classical from *ars antiqua deep foggy past *like early _mesopotamian, babylonian and egyptian music _than there is* european ''neo'' ars antiqua* and gregorian i love so mutch...Hildegard von Bingen, ademar de chabannes, APeter Abelar, Harmann von lame de reichenau,Pérontin & Léonin.

*Ars vetus *that is darn mysterieous and interresting perriod (Jehan de l'escurel, Adam de la halle , Alphonso X el Sabio, Ars nova is major, shine whit brilliance, Vitry, Da Bologna, Landini & Machaut & bizzare refined ars subtilior i find etheric ...

Here one of my problem , primo i like too mutch renaissance from England finest purveyor of celestial harmonies: Dunstable, Fairfax, Whyte,Tallis, Byrd

secondo the godlike achievement of franco-flemish polyphony take a lot of my time and money(incredible missa, motets, french chanson genra i'm a die hard fan), if it were not all!? there are afterward portuguese(like Cardoso,Lobo, Maghalaes, Escobar that achieved incredible music, spanniards with Morales, Guerrero, Victoria(iberian renaissance godz) and italians godz of too, i will never size everything out of italia renaissance even iif by now i know mutch, how sad..

Than there is inception and creation of early baroque debut mighty Claudio Monteverdi, Pancrace-Royer, Weiss, Bach, who are darn impressive even for me that obviously avoid tedieous adventure in this repertoire only grab stuff on rare case.

Tercio of the affored mention perriod baroque, i dont know were to start whit interresting cmposer like: Sweetlink, Buxetube, Teleman, what to seek, perhaps someone know me more than i do and can says , deprofundis if you want some Teleman per se try this or if you like Buxtube or Sweetlink try these, because there output is hudge?

Than We move on to pre-serrialist and serrialist quatro, Zemlinsky need more exposure more listen just like Gliere, Schoenberg all does not bad may be overated, if you listen to Berg?

What about the futurists movement of early 20 century italians and russians , totally groundbreaking stuff if we think Russolo, Obukhov per se.Afterward i happen to like simple modernists Bartok , Bax, Hovaness ect who trow in there music fantasy and magic.

T finish up Spectralism seem very promesing , the classical of today the lastest school:Scelsi, Hosokawa.

So guys in the end i dont know where to look but i pretty mutch like harpiscords these days, pre baroque harpiscords, i like J.s Bach Harpiscords and Organ work but seeking what im looking for in Bach is extremely tedieous,i wont says something foolish , like always hear the same work of J.s Bach on radio or trought me father and what mainstream seem too mutch perfect, cold in a way, peerless, but imperfection sometime in music or uglieness bring colors, sometime i hear J.s Bach and it so perfect that it seem too perfect too mathematic , writen by a robot(in a strange way).

Lately i discovered Storace, Frescobaldi, trabaci music more and more...and harpiscords rule!!!
So this is why im lost a bit dont knw where too look for teutonic,thus said Germans(no insult here) any harpiscords i might like, that is less cold in execution less perfect more sloppy or more dissonant and experimental?

Thank you for reading me, if you can try to understand me and feel the same , you like too mutch genra and era, than what to do now...

p.s i started liking some opera bluebeard castle by mister Bartok,,:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Isn't it funny how all the stuff between Bach and Schoenberg doesn't get a look in - all that music's too boringly predictable.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> , i like J.s Bach Harpiscords and Organ work but seeking what im looking for in Bach is extremely tedieous,i wont says something foolish , like always hear the same work of J.s Bach on radio or trought me father and what mainstream seem too mutch perfect, cold in a way, peerless, but imperfection sometime in music or uglieness bring colors, sometime i hear J.s Bach and it so perfect that it seem too perfect too mathematic , writen by a robot(in a strange way).


Start with Art of Fugue. Listen to Jens Christensen. It used to be on iTunes, if it isn't let me know and I'll upload it.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Tercio of the affored mention perriod baroque, i dont know were to start whit interresting cmposer like: Sweetlink, Buxetube, Teleman, what to seek, perhaps someone know me more than i do and can says , deprofundis if you want some Teleman per se try this or if you like Buxtube or Sweetlink try these, because there output is hudge?
> :


Sweelinck - Leonhardt's organ CD, Paul van Nevel's recording of psalms.

Buxtehude - Rubsam on Naxos, Glen Wilson on Naxos.

Teleman - Thomas Fritzsch playing the fantasias for bass viol.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

> Thank you for reading me, if you can try to understand me and feel the same , you like too mutch genra and era, than what to do now...


 These are a few general comments rather than specific recommendations. I believe it's possible to get a survey of any composer one has a natural curiosity about in a relatively short time, then after that initial curiosity is satisfied, one can easily go back later to fill in the pieces over a _lifetime_. Just about everything is online now.

_ It's impossible to absorb everything at once_. There are also strong unconscious forces that come into play to understand and absorb the genius of the more complex composers and their contributions to music, such as Arnold Schoenberg.

If anything can spoil the enjoyment of music, it's putting oneself under pressure. I don't recommend it.

Sometimes certain composers come up naturally and then it's fun to go with that, often because of what somebody else has recently said.

Depending upon one's age, some composers may not click at all until one is in the second half of life, or even the last third of life. Perhaps one of the secrets of music appreciation is that as one changes as a person, as one sees the relationship among all the arts historically, one becomes more ready for certain composers.

Some listeners are drawn a composer such as Bruckner relatively early on, but perhaps there's a much deeper appreciation, understanding and attraction as one gets older and contemplates more of the ultimate or deeper realitie of life, such as birth, death, other spiritual matters.

But to put oneself under pressure is not necessarily a great idea and can lead to a sense of emotional or psychic overwhelm. When that happens one may stop listening and then music becomes something of an obsessive or dry intellectual pursuit, with one continually asking questions about the music that could perhaps be easily answered by oneself when the listening involves more heart than mind, more patience and time, rather than just as a goal to be satisfied. One could live to be 100 and there will always be something new under the sun.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Its wonderful isn't it. It makes it hard to understand how anyone can be bored when the world is this rich.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

To the OP, yes! There is far too much music to listen to and far too little time to listen to it all. That is why Larkenfield's words are wise. Listen carefully and enjoy not only the results, but the process as well.

V


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> Start with Art of Fugue. Listen to Jens Christensen. It used to be on iTunes, if it isn't let me know and I'll upload it.


Agree, some very surreal things and interesting counterpoint in there, all the while perfectly beautiful. I was listening to Leonhardt play it the other day, and couldn't stop thinking about Gesualdo for a reason.


----------

